# River bream trip YR, 5/1



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

The river was still up a little but we tried it anyways, we were looking for bream thinking they would be in the backwaters so that's what we fished. Earthworms on the bottom, crickets under a cork, we didn't really tear them up but managed about 15. They were all good size though, caught a few slab goggle eye and bluegill. Casted a little for bass but not really any good bites. Didn't keep a thing, just out for fun. Should be good with the upcoming weather...


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice. I've never fished yellow river. As a newbee, where should I launch the boat? And where( I dont want no honey holes) I try? Up river, down river?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty Fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> Nice. I've never fished yellow river. As a newbee, where should I launch the boat? And where( I dont want no honey holes) I try? Up river, down river?


Guest Lake, and fish the small ponds/channels off the river....:thumbsup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Those are some great looking bream.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some good'uns right there !


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been counting on your Yellow River reports lately to keep me up to date. I've been looking at the forecast too. Looks like it will be on like Donkey Kong real quick. Pretty fish


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's some stud bluegills. Hard to catch-and-release good eats like that.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Donut slayer said:


> Nice. I've never fished yellow river. As a newbee, where should I launch the boat? And where( I dont want no honey holes) I try? Up river, down river?


http://m.myfwc.com/media/2531977/YELLOW-RIVER.pdf

Check out page 4, it has several good ramps to launch at. I like browns at the mouth, hwy 87, guess lake, and further up around Milligan and hwy 2, so pretty much the entire river...For bream look for cover around eddy holes just out of the main current, sloughs and cuts, and creek mouths. I like fishing earthworms on the bottom and casting around with a cricket under a cork also beetle spins or inline spinners will catch some fat bream also.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

*YR Bassin, 5/3*

Went back this morning and the bass bite was on. Caught about 15 with 8 keepers. All bass came on a slow rolled white spinnerbait. They were really aggressive, never picked up another lure other than the spinnerbait.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Liked that white spinner bait didn't they. :thumbup:


----------

